# The RF 35mm f1.8 STM: This lens makes Full Frame to a travel option...



## JoFT (Dec 26, 2018)

Shortly after my New England trip -where I made the road trip with the EF-M 32mm f1.4 - my first RF lens was delivered: The RF 35mm f1.8 IS STM. Therefore the next Idea was to take this lens with me - together with the EF 85mm f1.4 L IS USM and the Milvus 15mm f2.8. Quite a nice combo....

Well the 971 g of the EOS R with the RF 35mm f1l8 is pretty handy.... It feels close to nothing - in comparison to the 5D4 with the 35mm f1.4L II and its 1735 g....

I took the combo with me to Asia a couple of days ago. And it is a very interesting option. For more detailed informations you may look at my blog.

But maybe you are interested in my verdict as well:

Traveling full format in a small package is just fun. The EOS R with the RF 35mm f1.8 is very enjoyable - just according to its light weight and its pretty decent performance.

But there is lot more to say about this lens.


The image quality is pretty decent.
It is tack sharp wide open
The bokeh is pretty pleasent
Flare is pretty much controled
Chromatic aberrations are small
But a few direct comparison shots are showing that the 35mm f1.4 L has more to offer - but for 3x more money - what is fair

Autofocus ist quick, silent and accurate
OIS gives a 5 stops according to Canon - my slowest handheld was 1/8th second accidentally....
Weight and size are really small and lightweight - the lens is much smaller that the Zeiss Batis for Sony E-Mount - which is maybe the only direct competitor on the market.
And due to the 0.5 magnification factor it is delivering unique images no other 35mm Full Frame lens is offering - as fare as I know.
I do hope that Canon will release -beside their technology demonstrating lenses like the RF 55mm f 1.2L- similar travel glass like an RF 85mm f1.8 IS STM.... or a smaller 14/15mm f2.8 lens - but here we can live with 3rd party like Samyang - who hopefully bring out something useful for RF as well.

From then on traveling Full Format will become a no brainer...

Today the EOS R and the RF 35mm f1.8 are a great travel companion. It is close to the EOS M5 with the 32mm f1.4 but it tops it. The M5 is the most minimalistic travel companion, but the R is more versatile....


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 27, 2018)

A few image samples? Thank you.


----------



## JoFT (Dec 27, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> A few image samples? Thank you.


Could you follow the link to my blog?


----------



## JoFT (Dec 27, 2018)

Here are some samples from my blog entry...

This image shows the macro functionality and the nice background blur....

It is one of the unique images of this lens...


----------



## JoFT (Dec 27, 2018)

For me this image shows a more busy background, but not too busy....


----------



## JoFT (Dec 27, 2018)

A nightly shot... It shows the stars - as well as the low light capabilities of the R


----------



## JoFT (Dec 27, 2018)

Street photography is a clear domain of the EOS R especially with the RF 35mm. It is minimal intrusive especially using silent shutter....


----------



## JoFT (Dec 28, 2018)

Another nightly shot with this lens... it was pretty bright....


----------



## rosw (Dec 28, 2018)

*Hi JoFT,*

*have you tried video recording on this lens? any thoughts or videos to share?*


----------



## JoFT (Dec 29, 2018)

rosw said:


> *Hi JoFT,*
> 
> *have you tried video recording on this lens? any thoughts or videos to share?*


So fare not. I am not a video guy yet


----------



## rosw (Dec 29, 2018)

my current set up is EOS R with Tamron 24-70 F2.8 G2 (travel) & Sigma 85 F1.4 G1.

after looking at your pics (esp the silk worms), i'm considering getting RF 35 F1.8 as my travel kit lens. (leaving my Tamron 24-70 G2) at home. 
main reason is due to the heavy weight (i have a back injury and carrying 1.7kg worth of gear - with flash is not enjoyable)

I know i will be limited by the 35mm for traveling, the only alternative i have is the trusty Canon G7X MKII (24-70) it is a compact but least i'm covered till 70mm. Not ideal but well ....


----------



## JoFT (Jan 1, 2019)

rosw said:


> my current set up is EOS R with Tamron 24-70 F2.8 G2 (travel) & Sigma 85 F1.4 G1.
> 
> after looking at your pics (esp the silk worms), i'm considering getting RF 35 F1.8 as my travel kit lens. (leaving my Tamron 24-70 G2) at home.
> main reason is due to the heavy weight (i have a back injury and carrying 1.7kg worth of gear - with flash is not enjoyable)
> ...


...and I hope that Canon comes up with an 85f1.8 and a similar form and weight factor....


----------



## rosw (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## JoFT (Jan 12, 2019)

rosw said:


>


Hey great video! You just nailed it!!!


----------



## killswitch (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi JoFT,

I am liking the EOS R so far. and testing it with my 50 1.2L and the 40 pancake which I borrowed from my colleague. I love the pancake on the R + EF-RF Adaptor combo. However I am looking to buy the 35 RF for the very reason - lightweight/travel combo. Those shots look great. Did you experience any sort of focus hunting with the RF 35 in low light?


----------



## JoFT (Jan 14, 2019)

killswitch said:


> Hi JoFT,
> 
> I am liking the EOS R so far. and testing it with my 50 1.2L and the 40 pancake which I borrowed from my colleague. I love the pancake on the R + EF-RF Adaptor combo. However I am looking to buy the 35 RF for the very reason - lightweight/travel combo. Those shots look great. Did you experience any sort of focus hunting with the RF 35 in low light?



So fare I did not experience focus hunting with the R. Bit I will compare those options because I do have the 40 pancake as well....


----------



## rosw (Jan 26, 2019)

https://alikgriffin.com/canon-rf-35mm-f1-8-review-sample-photos/


----------



## JoFT (Jan 28, 2019)

rosw said:


> https://alikgriffin.com/canon-rf-35mm-f1-8-review-sample-photos/


thx! great review!!!


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks, Johannes, for sharing your impressions and pics. Like them.

BTW: Greetings to my former hometown (S)


----------



## SereneSpeed (Feb 1, 2019)

killswitch said:


> Did you experience any sort of focus hunting with the RF 35 in low light?



Just for fun, I tried to focus at ISO 40,000, 1/15, f1.8. That was so dark my eyes couldn’t make out very much. Every image was in focus. No focus hunting.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 1, 2019)

SereneSpeed said:


> Just for fun, I tried to focus at ISO 40,000, 1/15, f1.8. That was so dark my eyes couldn’t make out very much. Every image was in focus. No focus hunting.


Just WOW!


----------



## stevelee (Feb 1, 2019)

I had a similar experience when I got my 6D2. I went out in front of the house that night and shot pictures of the blooms on bushes with only the light that spilled over from the front porch and from the light down the street. Everything was set to "Auto." The blooms near the front are very sharp and the color was not even that bad at ISO 40,000. Of course it was noisy as all getout, but tamable in Photoshop.


----------

